# ממשל ממשלה שלטון כנסת



## airelibre

Could someone give me a summary of how all the words in the title are used and what the differences between them are?


----------



## origumi

ממשל = administration (in governmental context), as in "Obama's administration"
ממשלה = government (the PM and ministers), as in "a new government was nominated by the Knesset"
שלטון = rule, control, as in "the Tibetans protest against the Chinese rule"
כנסת is the parliament, as in "the 120 MKs (members of the Knesset) voted in favor of the law"

Yet I'm sure you may find other ways to use these words, so the mapping to English is just a hint.


----------



## airelibre

Part of my problem was not understanding the difference between parliament and government in English. 

So is the ממשלה the ruling coalition within the Knesset, or just the Cabinet of 28 ministers?


----------



## origumi

airelibre said:


> So is the ממשלה the ruling coalition within the Knesset, or just the Cabinet of 28 ministers?


קואליציה - the parties that constitute a majority in the Knesset and vote for the ממשלה
ממשלה - the PM, ministers, and also (sometimes) the minister deputies
קבינט - the group of few ministers whose advice the PM takes (informal thing)

(I know that you know very well most of what I wrote. It's me who's not sure if/when the practical meaning in Hebrew/Israel is identical to the one in English/specific countries. The English examples above demonstrate the Hebrew terminology)


----------



## airelibre

Ok, so:
חברי כנסת שהם לא שרים, גם אם הם בקואליציה, הם לא חלק מהממשלה? או שכן, והם פשוט לא חלק מהקבינט?


----------



## origumi

We can take the current situation:

ישנם 61 חברי כנסת במפלגות שמרכיבות את הקואליציה
ראש הממשלה לקח 20+ מהם לתפקידי שרים וסגני שרים בממשלתו
מבין השרים הוא מינה כ 8 לקבינט המדיני-בטחוני
שאר חברי הכנסת הם מחוקקים אך אינם חלק מהממשלה

הממ.. שר לא חייב להיות חבר כנסת, אבל בדרך כלל הוא כן. חבר כנסת שהתמנה לשר יכול להתפטר מהכנסת, מה שמכונה "החוק הנורבגי"


----------



## ystab

Let's start from the easiest one: הכנסת - the Israeli Parliament. In the early days of the country, elections were held to the Constituent Assembly (האספה המכוננת), in order to form a constitution. Once elected, in a highly disputed move, the assembly voted for the change of its role to a legislative body called הכנסת הראשונה (lit. the first assembly, cognates with כנסת הגדולה in the times of the second temple). The current Knesset is the twentieth. הכנסת is a fixed form, that stands for the institution itself and for specific assemblies. Therefore, both "a Knesset member" and "the Knesset member" should be translated as חבר הכנסת. Nevertheless, I think most speakers use חבר כנסת for the indefinite form. The Knesset building, משכן הכנסת, is often abbreviated to הכנסת, for example, ביקרנו בגן הוורדים שנמצא מול הכנסת. Speeches usually open with "כנסת נכבדה" (Distinguished Knesset), as the word כנסת itself means assembly.

ממשל - government, form of government, administration (ממשל אובמה - the Obama administration). יש לשנות את צורת הממשל בישראל על מנת להגביר את המשילות.
ממשל צבאי - martial law
משטר - government, regime - מונרכיה היא משטר מלוכני, בישראל משטר דמוקרטי, יש להפיל את משטר אסד.
ממשלה - the most equivalent word is cabinet: the prime minister and the other ministers. In a broader aspect it means the entire executive branch, i.e. the government.

שלטון - rule, and more specifically, the governing figures or the governing position. מפלגת השלטון בישראל היא הליכוד, or הציבור אינו מעוניין בהחלפת השלטון הנוכחי, or מפלגת העבודה תגיע לשלטון רק אם תעמיד בראשה אישיות ביטחונית בכירה.
שלטון החוק - rule of law


----------



## airelibre

מעולה, הבנתי, תודה רבה.


----------



## amikama

Just a little note:
כנסת is the name of the Israeli parliament. The general term for a parliament is פרלמנט (or, less commonly, בית נבחרים or בית מחוקקים).
בבריטניה יש פרלמנט בן שני בתים. הפרלמנט הגרמני נקרא בונדסטאג.‏


----------



## airelibre

תודה


----------

